# cheap grassy smell



## crago (Dec 26, 2006)

I dried my nugs on window screens with good ventilation, after about 4-5 days they were very dry, (stems snapped). They smelt nice, perhaps a bit of a hay overtone. 

 I put them in an air tight container for 2 days, giving them air and turning them every day and now they smell like cut grass.

    Any suggestions for improving smell? 
                                                       Cheers dudes:bong1:


----------



## Hick (Dec 26, 2006)

Time crago....
it takes several days, even weeks for the metabolic chemical reaction to complete.


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 27, 2006)

not only that, but the grassy smell is chloriphil still in the buds. sometimes a real quick dry can leaves buds less than desirealble in taste, i have done this many times due to exitment. so now i dry them untill they are dry to touch, then they go into glass jars with no light. i check on them twice a day morn/night.  if they become damp, back onto the sreens untill they dry so and so forth. when they have dried, they go in the jar and get opened every two or three days and recirculated. i do this for two weeks until the ygrassy aroma  stops and the fruit begins to take smeel and color. but yeah i take about a month start to finish on this process. hope that might help.
~T-Bone


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 27, 2006)

yuupp


----------

